# Slashdot Games The Second Coming of Virtual Worlds



## Clark Kent (Oct 28, 2008)

*Slashdot Games The Second Coming of Virtual Worlds
By News Bot - 10-28-2008 09:39 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

An anonymous reader writes "Things have been a bit quiet on the virtual world front recently, but according to an article in Silicon.com, things are about to change. Apparently it's only now that virtual worlds are really going to become a force to be reckoned with. 'Now experts predict the virtual world phenomenon is entering a second phase in which businesses will become shrewder about their involvement in such environments and look more carefully at the tangible benefits they can realize. Emerging technology specialist at IBM, Robert Smart, is confident virtual worlds will become more important to businesses in the coming years.'"pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/28/0345237amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/28/0345237"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/28/0345237amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/kwqnGw03rQ0xpm40cmnRR2NxedM/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/kwqnGw03rQ0xpm40cmnRR2NxedM/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/b5SvC9YuJFk" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

